# Hello from my gang



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I suppose i better introduce my gang.
Dalton is a B&T long coat Sable GSD he is nearly 15 months old, from German working lines,
Kane is my Black standard coat GSD he has just gone 12month on Halloween, says it all really haha, and from english working lines.
Libby is my 20 week old Border collie, she is a fram collie and completely loopy God love her, oh yes and Ball obesessed ahaha
anyway here they are

Dalton









Kane









Libby









sarah x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

gorgeous dogs.... dalton is a stunner! My OH would love him :thumbup1:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw thank you, Dalton gets alot of a attensions for some reason, i think its because he is a big fluffy bear, good job he is very sociable really, people like to touch him
xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw thank you, i love them but im kinda bias haha

sarah x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Dogs. I love the pics. Welcome o the forum xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

What stunning, stunning dogs you have, great photo of Dalton in action :thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to Pet forums............

The only snag is................i get to ''have'' your dogs!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow they looks very active and intelligent, last pic was so cute!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw thanks for looking, they are my pride and joy, and all so different.
Dalton likes to be busy, always either doing something or training.
Kane isnt a worker, more of a pet GSD for want of a better word, he does all the basics but thats your lot, he would rather chase butterflies around the field than train bless.
Libby is high energy like Dalton so its a nice balance, she loves training as you can see from her piccie doing her play bow, always ready for action, waiting for the next command like Dalton

sarah x


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Welcome to Pet forums............
> 
> The only snag is................i get to ''have'' your dogs!!


You would bring them back trust me haha
xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

OMG! They are stunning, and such high quality pics to!! Some superb shots, love it!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> OMG! They are stunning, and such high quality pics to!! Some superb shots, love it!!


Ooh dont get me started I have hundreds of shots, I dont want to crash your server haha.
Also there are only so many shots you can look at before boredom sets in
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sketch said:


> Ooh dont get me started I have hundreds of shots, I dont want to crash your server haha.
> Also there are only so many shots you can look at before boredom sets in
> xx


I dunno about that
I for sure want more!!!!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Just for you then sweetie here are some more of my babies lol

my little boy Dalton









My big lad Kane









Liberty aka Libby









I can bore you silly with shots so be warned
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful dogswe have 2 foster long coated GSDs as well as our own dog


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> beautiful dogswe have 2 foster long coated GSDs as well as our own dog


Aw i love long coats, do you have any photographs of them, would love to see them

sarah x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness Bore away, they are lovely, I do love long hair GSD's:thumbup1:

Kane however sounds like my kinda dog, chaseing butterflys how loveable


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Oh my goodness Bore away, they are lovely, I do love long hair GSD's:thumbup1:
> 
> Kane however sounds like my kinda dog, chaseing butterflys how loveable


You just would not believe the differences in looks and personality considering they are both GSD's. So very very different, i guess all to do with breed lines,. but kane is much easier to own, But Dalton more rewarding if this makes sense. Dalton is quite a lot smaller too even though he is the eldest
xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Our schnauzers Molly and Mabel are same breed line have high energy, more Vocal, really athletic. The we have Jasper and Ella same breed line, more passive, not such high energy, very quiet but more territorial than the other 2.

Charlie girl is our only miniture and against the standards shes like a little clockwork toy who has duracell batteries in, she never stops but when she does she just flakes

Kane is very proud looking


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Mitch Kane looks so proud i think because he is over sized, he is like a horse bless him, still only 12 months old, and still growing, im going to order him a saddle, save petrol in my car i think hehe
xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

You take amazing photos! What camera do you use?

xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> You take amazing photos! What camera do you use?
> 
> xx


Aw thank you, I use a Canon 40D when im out and about, and a 5D in the studio
xx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What pretty dogs. The black dog almost looks like he has a purple tinge to his bed.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the lovely comment
xx


----------

